# PHOTO CAPTION CONTEST- Free Oltre cycling cap to the winner.



## stickboybike (Feb 7, 2011)

For you fans of the celeste, I have a brand spanking new Oltre cycling cap for the best comment for this Photo Caption Contest. 

Please visit my blog for the post and put your comments in the comment field below the post. Or you can submit your entry in the Reply to Thread below. I'll pick the best one and mail the cap to your house. 

Good luck and thanks for reading!

_[click below....]_
Bianchi Life: Photo caption contest.


----------



## qatarbhoy (Aug 17, 2009)

"Welcome to the Johnny Hoogerland Impersonation Contest!"

_[Sorry, can't post on the blog as I don't use the Google ID tools, etc.]_


----------



## bottecchia_eja (Jul 18, 2010)

qatarbhoy said:


> "Welcome to the Johnny Hoogerland Impersonation Contest!"
> 
> _[Sorry, can't post on the blog as I don't use the Google ID tools, etc.]_


OK that was a good one. I like (but then again, I am not the constest judge).


----------

